# Will this freeze alright?



## JMediger (Jan 1, 2014)

Good Morning All ... I made an egg bake this morning to get me through a couple of days.  I baked it in my cast iron pan so have 8 nice wedges to enjoy.  I know I won't get through them before they start to get weird so I'm hoping to freeze them in individual wedges.  I would love your opinions or experiences relating to the questions ... How will this freeze?  Will it be weird when I thaw it?

Here's the recipe ...
8 oz of bakery bread, cubed
8 eggs, scrambled
1 can diced chilies
handful of sundered tomatoes, chopped
3/4'ish cups of milk
6 breakfast links, chopped

Everything mixed together and baked off in my CI skillet.

Thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2014)

Egg stuff is always a bit weird after freezing but not awful. Give it a go.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2014)

It should freeze just fine.  I often make an egg casserole and freeze individual portions for quick nuking.


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 1, 2014)

It won't be exactly as it was fresh in texture, but it will be OK to eat as a leftover.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you all!  I'll pull out 3 servings to eat in the next few days and will wrap and freeze the other slices.  I'll let you know how it works .


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> It should freeze just fine. I often make an egg casserole and freeze individual portions for quick nuking.


 I'm a foreigner and need educating. What on earth is an egg casserole?


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 1, 2014)

JMediger said:


> Good Morning All ... I made an egg bake this morning to get me through a couple of days.  I baked it in my cast iron pan so have 8 nice wedges to enjoy.  I know I won't get through them before they start to get weird so I'm hoping to freeze them in individual wedges.  I would love your opinions or experiences relating to the questions ... How will this freeze?  Will it be weird when I thaw it?
> 
> Here's the recipe ...
> 8 oz of bakery bread, cubed
> ...




For me, this would be breakfast, lunch and dinner, and would probably never make it to the next day let alone the freezer!  I love these things.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 1, 2014)

MadCook ... It's a breakfast dish that typically utilizes stale, cubed bread mixed with eggs then baked to become like a really eggy bread pudding.  I stir chilies into mine and sometimes cheese or tomatoes depending what is in the fridge.  Does that help?

Carol ... I actually kept out 4 pieces thinking it would be good dinner one night with a salad  .


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 1, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'm a foreigner and need educating. What on earth is an egg casserole?



There are so many varieties!  You can prepare them ahead and refrigerate overnight and bake it in the morning.  It's nice to have if you're having people over for brunch, or for breakfast on Christmas Morning.  I like sausage and cheese in mine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'm a foreigner and need educating. What on earth is an egg casserole?



I just whomp up some beaten eggs, a bit of milk, some meat, cheese, onions, mushrooms and peppers, s&p, some herbs and chives, and pour into a greased glass baking dish.  You can then nuke or bake.  I cut them into squares and freeze, makes a nice quick lunch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's a cross between bread pudding and a fritatta.  YUM!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2014)

JMediger said:


> MadCook ... It's a breakfast dish that typically utilizes stale, cubed bread mixed with eggs then baked to become like a really eggy bread pudding.  I stir chilies into mine and sometimes cheese or tomatoes depending what is in the fridge.  Does that help?
> 
> Carol ... I actually kept out 4 pieces thinking it would be good dinner one night with a salad  .



Aka breakfast strata or breakfast casserole.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 2, 2014)

JMediger said:


> MadCook ... It's a breakfast dish that typically utilizes stale, cubed bread mixed with eggs then baked to become like a really eggy bread pudding. I stir chilies into mine and sometimes cheese or tomatoes depending what is in the fridge. Does that help?
> 
> Carol ... I actually kept out 4 pieces thinking it would be good dinner one night with a salad  .


Thank you. I had visions of hard boiled eggs in gravy


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Thank you. I had visions of hard boiled eggs in gravy


----------



## JMediger (Jan 2, 2014)

Taxlady, you laugh but one of the first dishes I made from a "star" chef was a dish by Paula Dean.  It was hard boiled eggs, cut in half, smothered in a white, cheesy gravy and then "baked until bubbly".  It was terrible!  I'm laughing with you but it's for the memory of the hubs choking it down and telling me it was great.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2014)

I can think of two ways that I have eaten eggs & "gravy". Eggs Benedict and a meatloaf that had a row of hard boiled eggs down the middle. Both are tasty.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 23, 2014)

Frozen Hash Browns can replace the bread...  my preferred starch 

and frozen spinach, defrosted, of course, squeezed squeezed and squeezed.

baked, squared, individually wrapped and frozen. Be sure to use paper towels under them in the micro.

Have another recipe, no potatoes, no bread, but poured into mini muffin tins, cook and freeze.  yummmmmmm and fast for breakfast!


----------

